# Todd Brody and other guys in Garden Railways



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got my advertisers' copy of the latest Garden Railways... 

Superb article and images, Todd..... Great, great story...









Other great articles by Eric Schade and Frank Palmer.....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Stan, I appreciate it. I guess they begin shipping the Dec issue to the public on Oct 26. 

Thanks again. 

Toddy


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Todd, 

Just finished reading about your layout in MR. You have done a fantastic job. I must make it a goal to visit your wonderful layout. I'm in Corona Ca so not too far away. Congratulations on your article in MR. 

Bob


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Very wonderful layout Todd! I enjoyed reading the article.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Really nice article. Nice work..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Todd, what a fun read!!!! 

LOL...got a good laugh when I read about Lizard Lane Station... 
Lizard Lane is about 1 1/2 miles from me!!!!! 

Have FUN with your trains!!!! You R... 

Dirk - DMRR


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations Todd on the great article and layout. People have been complaining about GR lately, but somebody has to take the time and the pictures to put together a fine article like that one. You have an awesome railroad, and something worthy of being on the cover of GR.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to read about one of my favorite GRRs


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes great RR and article. Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a copy of the December GR yesterday and glanced through it. Yes there are some good articles this time and it is pleasing to read about a railroad belonging to someone whose name you recognize. The guy in the rowing boat does a great job getting our Kalmbach mags over here In fact I bought three of their magazines yesterday: GR, Trains and the best of the bunch Classic Trains. I have found CT a great informative read especially as my railroading era is 1950 - 1970 . 


I look forward to an in depth read but would say now to Todd - congratulations, a great railroad of which, I am sure, you are rightly proud. .


----------

